

Pay to Play? - fusionman

I have noticed recently in my fund raising efforts that many angel groups and forums charge startups to pitch.  I abhor this.  Capital is precious in a fledgling startup and "sophisticated" angels should know this better than I.  Most of the angels and VC's I know detest this as well, so why do I continue to see it?
======
hapless
If I could charge people to feign interest in their projects, I would, too.

Surely it's a scam.

